# Need Help & Info



## spummerr (May 2, 2004)

New Dish Net Install & Service---

I want to install a second HD Dish. A Dish 1000 I was told would be best for the Non dvr HD receiver.

Been shopping & I was then told I need to find out if I need a Eastern or Western Arc Dish?? I'm not even sure what that is.

I'm in Mpls Mn 55346 Thank You


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If it is a non-HD receiver (dvr would not matter for the receiver) a WA dish would be what you would be looking for in fact a dish500 would work since you would not need 129 (used for HD) only 110 and 119. EA is for HD receivers only so these would not work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd go for a DISH 500 if you're looking at SD only. I'm convinced that it has the same or better gain than the 1000.2.

I'd give serious consideration to going to an HD DVR instead.


----------



## spummerr (May 2, 2004)

I wasn't clear. I'll be getting HD receivers, just not the dvr option.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

What receiver do you have 211 and 222 are the only HD receivers that do not have a built in hard drive.
To add additional receivers at your existing residence you don't need to add another dish you would probably just need a switch. Tell us what you do have and what you want to do and we can help you easier than trying to guess what you need.


----------



## spummerr (May 2, 2004)

I'm not a Dish customer yet, I want to add a second Dish at another location with hd service-- when I get the service. That's why I need the " what Arc" information of the dish.
I'll be buying the second Dish from a sattellite store


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you are going to use the receivers at two different location while only have one account is against Dish's rules. Your service can be cancelled by Dish if they find out.


----------



## spummerr (May 2, 2004)

It's a part time home, Dish said it was fine


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If that is the case, you would only need the second dish, It is fairly easy to move receivers between the two locations. This would save you the additional receiver fee on a 211 or 222.


----------



## spummerr (May 2, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if I need a Western Arc Or Eastern Arc Dish for hd receivers????


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes.

Dish has HD on both arcs.

You need to find out what locals are available for the second install location and then which satellite they come from, that will tell you whether EA or WA is advisable.

If the second home is close enough to your first one, you may get both on the same satellite. Dish distributes local signals on spotbeams, like laser dots on the ground, each a 150 to 200 mile ellipse, if you're in that ellipse you can easily receive that signal, outside of the spotbeam, you get nothing, but you are probably in another spotbeam.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

spummerr said:


> It's a part time home, Dish said it was fine


DISH allows customers to "snowbird" and move their service between two homes.
When you leave one home for the other one address becomes inactive and the other address becomes active.
You get the locals that are valid for the address where you are receiving service.

The idea of moving one of your receivers to another property to watch the service and leaving other activated receivers behind is a violation of their terms of service. One MUST notify DISH each and every time the physical address where service is being received changes. And one cannot have active receivers in both locations at the same time.

DISH accounts are for ONE address at a time - with DISH notified for each move.


----------

